# Ginger effectively relieves even severe muscle pain



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Ginger effectively relieves even severe muscle pain, new research shows by S. L. Baker, features writer (NaturalNews) Forget the aspirin and Big Pharma pills for your muscle pain. According to a new study just reported in the Journal of Pain, published by the American Pain Society, daily doses of raw or heat-treated ginger effectively relieve [...]

*Read More...*


----------

